# Puppy home alone



## Dante

we have an 11 week old puppy. He appears to have settled really well, likes his crate, readily toilets outside (although I give him little chance to do otherwise). So far he has been left no more than 2 hours twice a day with a neighbour coming in at midday to feed and let him out. I work three days for four and a half hours across the Middle of the day. The vet says he will be fine to be left the whole of this time in his crate with a timed feeder.

What do others think - will this arrangement be ok, should the crate remain all bedding or should I put in some newspaper.
Or should I pay someone to come in after a couple of hours to feed him? I worry that this might create more upset as he will be left twice rather than just once during the day. 

I would really welcome your views on this.


----------



## fairlie

Does the four and a half hours include your travel time? If it does I think you could push the number of months = hours alone rule a bit. If it is really more like over five hours I think it will be a very long time for a puppy and you should consider keeping the arrangement with your neighbour for awhile yet. I wouldn't put in paper, a pup can hold it all night by that age.

I wish I was your neighbour, I'd consider it a treat to puppy sit.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I tried to avoid them having accidents at all. If it were me I'd have people come and let him out and play a bit. My dad did this for my two when they were little. It became part of the routine. Make sure to cover the crate so it's dark for him and he'll sleep. Though they would sleep through the night, I think there are too many noises in the daytime that wakes them up - the one time I pushed past 3 hrs and They had an accident in their crate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

By the time your pup has dropped the mid day feed I believe he will be fine left while you are working - however, while he still has his lunch time meal I think it is better to arrange for someone to come in and spend 40 minutes or so with the pup - time for a toilet trip to the garden and little play, dinner, little play and toilet trip before leaving him to sleep.
When mine were babies I would leave them in the kitchen for a couple of hours at a time regularly and they were absolutely fine - and actually I think better for the regular quietness and resting time.

A sleeping pup does not toilet 
Make sure you leave enough time to wander around the garden, with him until he poops and pees before you leave him. That way he'll be fine until he is let out later. As he gets older make sure that a good morning walk is a part of your daily routine. I would not put paper in the crate - you don't want to encourage him to toilet inside.


----------



## Dante

Thank you very much for your replies. I have secured the help of a lovely local dog walker who will visit and feed my puppy. I certainly feel more at ease now so thank you again.


----------



## lauraclarke91

Glad you have secured someone to come and visit the puppy during the day.

My partner comes home at lunchtime to feed Teddy, however we don't leave him locked in his crate during the day (only at night). During the day we leave him in the kitchen with his crate open and a soft bed. We leave his water down and a puppy pad in a holder near the back door. We leave lots of toys for him to play with although whenever we check on him using the iPad (we set it up as a video camera) he is sleeping!

Your pup will be fine and will fit in with your routine


----------



## bearthecockapoo

I came home at lunch to feed my puppy, however, both my partner and I work 8 hour days, so it was necessary to come home to let him out. I think 4 hours should be fine. By 10 weeks old, my pup would sleep through the night for 8 hours without needing to go out.


----------



## Sara15

*Whining when left*

My puppy cries and cries when i leave him and so far he's only been left for 90 minutes. He's 14 weeks. I have left him in a room with his cage open, soft bed and water. But he whines incessantly and shreds cardboard (he found some in the room). 

I'm going to have to get past leaving him, or he'll end up going everywhere with me.


----------



## Mazzapoo

I'd slow right down with it and start with much shorter times, initially just popping out of the room and then straight back, then upstairs and back without any fuss and repeat ad nauseum until it's a solid fact that you *always* come back, then progress to nipping outside - maybe sit in the car and video him for a bit?


----------

